# DNS Server einrichten etc. !



## Antrax (6. April 2004)

Also, habe da wohl ein größeres Problem *fg*


Ich habe von kurzem einen Windows 2003 Server mit 100 Mbit Standleitung, statischer IP u.s.w bei einem Hoster gemietet.

Dieser läuft auch soweit gut und stabil.
Nun habe ich allerdings eine Domainweiterleitung, von einem bei http://www.1und1.de gemieteten Webspace Paket, auf die IP des Servers weitergeleitet.
Dies ist allerdings ja nur eine http weiterleitung ( http://XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX ).

Nun möchte ich jedoch diese Domain ummelden und sie über einen DNS Server ( den ich irgendwie installieren muss ) laufen lassen.-


So, emine größten Fragen, wie richte ich per IIS einen DNS Server ein, und wie muss ich es beantragen, dass die Domain ( es handelt sich dabei um eine .com Domain ) umgemeldet werden kann.


Also, wäre echt nett, wenn ihr irgendwelche Tutorials für mich hättet, oder mir irgendwie ausführlich erklären käönntet, wie ich vorgehen muss.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. April 2004)

z.B. http://www.php-resource.de/forum/showthread/t-26411.html

Für eine Domain musst du mindestens zwei DNS-Server eintragen. Primärer DNS (NS-1) kann z.B. dein Server sein, wobei du, wenn du selbst für die DNS-Delegation zuständig sein willst, einen zweiten Server brauchst.
Oder aber du mietet Nameserver von einem anderen ISP.


----------



## Antrax (6. April 2004)

Hmm, des ist nu des grobe 
Müsste jedoch wissen, wie man da vor geht ? Wie richte ich einen DNS Server ein ? ^^


Naja, wichtig wäre mir, dass wenn man die Domain pingt, auch die IP von meinem Server als resolve bekommt, und nicht die von http://www.1und1.de 

Gibt es da noch eine andere Möglichkeit dies zu erreichen ? Oder nur diese eine ?

Ich habe ja nur das Problem, dass ich zur Zeit zwar eine Umleitung auf die IP meines Servers habe, diese aber nur per http mir wirklich etwas bringt.

Sobald ich irgendwelche Programme laufen lassen möchte, bei denen es wichtig wäre, dass sie die domain auflösen udn die IP addresse daraus lesen, bricht alles zusammen 


Bitte helft mir 

MfG Antrax


----------



## Antrax (7. April 2004)

Hmm, keiner der mir irgendwie noch weiterhelfen könnte ?


----------

